# Romance-Elegy for Violin and Viola



## Guest (Sep 27, 2020)

duet for violin and viola . I'm waiting for your thoughts, thanks 
video score :
[link deleted per request of member]


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

It has a very nice mood.


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

It has a very nice mood. I believe it has potential. I'm thinking you should use contrary motion during those chromatic notes in the first line to maintain voice independence. The major 2nd on the viola in bar 5 doesn't sound like a natural progression from the notes before to after. Around the Bb in bar 9, I think you should change the chord sooner. I'm thinking some of the chords could be a bit different at certain moments for the melody. Bar 16, you have both going to a Bb which sounds awkward. I can't find it now, but I believe it's considered a bad chain somewhere in the counterpoint rules. Same with both going to the D in bar 17.

Ok, I think it's here: a unison can't be approached and leave in similar motion. I believe the intent is that the unison can't be glossed over, and has to act as a trigger or switch.


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2020)

Phil loves classical said:


> It has a very nice mood. I believe it has potential. I'm thinking you should use contrary motion during those chromatic notes in the first line to maintain voice independence. The major 2nd on the viola in bar 5 doesn't sound like a natural progression from the notes before to after. Around the Bb in bar 9, I think you should change the chord sooner. I'm thinking some of the chords could be a bit different at certain moments for the melody. Bar 16, you have both going to a Bb which sounds awkward. I can't find it now, but I believe it's considered a bad chain somewhere in the counterpoint rules. Same with both going to the D in bar 17.
> 
> Ok, I think it's here: a unison can't be approached and leave in similar motion. I believe the intent is that the unison can't be glossed over, and has to act as a trigger or switch.


thank you for listening, I am glad you like it. for your detailed review, also thanks. I will review again the measures you said.


----------

